# 230 pounds GONE and still losing.



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

Tried dieting for years before having RNY surgery Jan. 2019
I was insulin independent, high blood pressure and stage 4 kidney failure.
Now I've got a clean bill of health and take 0 meds!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

That's extremely impressive weight loss in 11 months, well done, I hope you stay well


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> That's extremely impressive weight loss in 11 months, well done, I hope you stay well


I feel 30 years younger. The only issue is to not get underweight.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> I feel 30 years younger. The only issue is to not get underweight.


 yes I can understand that might have to be watched very carefully


----------



## Gemma (Dec 31, 2019)

Congratulations on your accomplishment!  May 2020 continue to be a healthy one for you!


----------



## DaveA (Dec 31, 2019)

That's an impressive number. Congrats !!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 31, 2019)

Outstanding loss - Good job!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 31, 2019)

Wow, Riverrat!  Even with gastric bypass surgery that's very impressive.  

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2019)

Welcome Riverrat-

Congratulation on your weight loss, you look great!


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 31, 2019)

I had a coworker do the gastric bypass and the result was almost shock to see the difference. He was in his early thirties and pushing 340. I'll guess he was at 180 @6'1" after the procedure. He was probably 30 when he had it done. Typically, young people are encouraged to exercise it off.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 31, 2019)

I’ve lost quite a bit of weight but nothing like that! It really does improve your health tremendously!


----------



## gennie (Dec 31, 2019)

That's wonderful. Keep up the good work. and welcome to our little group.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 31, 2019)

Congratulations.
This is fabulous news. Keep up the good work.


----------



## riverrat (Dec 31, 2019)

I've not regretted my decision for one minute!


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 31, 2019)

Looking good!


----------



## win231 (Dec 31, 2019)

That's great.  Congratulations!  You beat my loss by 20 lbs.  I didn't go the surgical route, but whatever gets you there & works on a permanent basis is the right route.


----------



## Catlady (Dec 31, 2019)

win231 said:


> That's great.  Congratulations!  You beat my loss by 20 lbs.  I didn't go the surgical route, but whatever gets you there & works on a permanent basis is the right route.


Win, the way you did it takes a tremendous amount of willpower, very few people have it, me included.


----------



## Loreen (Dec 31, 2019)

@riverrat that is so impressive. Congratulations and keep up the great work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2019)

riverrat said:


> Tried dieting for years before having RNY surgery Jan. 2019
> I was insulin independent, high blood pressure and stage 4 kidney failure.
> Now I've got a clean bill of health and take 0 meds!


Congratulations on both your excellent weight loss and the improvement on your overall health in general riverrat!  You look great! Hoping good health follows you into the new year.  Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gardenlover (Dec 31, 2019)

For reasons unbeknowest to me, I thought you were a regular here. With that in mind, I am happy to bestow upon you, the madien voyage of the pirate's welcome.


You are an inspiration to me.


----------



## Rojo (Jan 15, 2020)

Wonderful progress! I actually just met with a bariatric surgeon yesterday to look into it.


----------



## drifter (Jan 15, 2020)

A big hearty congratulation to you. I'm still working on it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jan 15, 2020)

Fantastic! You look great. The best part,no meds.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 27, 2020)

Wow, I just saw this post. You look great and congratulations on accomplishing  such a loss.


----------



## Dolly (Jul 4, 2020)

You look amazing. Hubby and I have just re started losing weight. No diets, just a healthy outlook on life. I noticed your post when I put mine on here and it is inspirational


----------



## 911 (Jul 4, 2020)

I never had a weight problem. I have known people who have struggled with losing weight by trying different diets. It seems to me from listening to so many people that have been successful losing weight that there should be 3 rules to follow. Give up sugar and carbs and do 20 minutes of exercise everyday, even if its just taking a walk. Oh, and no snacking.


----------



## MickaC (Jul 4, 2020)

@riverrat    Totally awesome.    Congratulations on your new life.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Jul 7, 2020)

riverrat said:


> Tried dieting for years before having RNY surgery Jan. 2019
> I was insulin independent, high blood pressure and stage 4 kidney failure.
> Now I've got a clean bill of health and take 0 meds!View attachment 86352


That is SUPER!  And you look fabulous!  I tried to lose weight on many diet plans and nothing allowed me to lose a single pound.  During this virus thing, I went on Weight Watchers and tracked everything online, walked 10,000+ steps a day for 3 months.  I walked around in the house, or in place.  I have lost 20 pounds in 3 months, and I have no health issues except precentive vitamins and stuff.  That doesn't compare to you, of course, cause I lost from 178 down to 158 lbs.  I am not diabetic, or anything just wanted to lose pounds and eat healthy.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 9, 2020)

Amazing! I thought I was doing well, now I feel like a piker!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> That is SUPER!  And you look fabulous!  I tried to lose weight on many diet plans and nothing allowed me to lose a single pound.  During this virus thing, I went on Weight Watchers and tracked everything online, walked 10,000+ steps a day for 3 months.  I walked around in the house, or in place.  I have lost 20 pounds in 3 months, and I have no health issues except precentive vitamins and stuff.  That doesn't compare to you, of course, cause I lost from 178 down to 158 lbs.  I am not diabetic, or anything just wanted to lose pounds and eat healthy.


Weight Watchers has always worked for me!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> Amazing! I thought I was doing well, now I feel like a piker!


You _*are *_doing well!


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

911 said:


> I never had a weight problem. I have known people who have struggled with losing weight by trying different diets. It seems to me from listening to so many people that have been successful losing weight that there should be 3 rules to follow. Give up sugar and carbs and do 20 minutes of exercise everyday, even if its just taking a walk. Oh, and no snacking.


Actually, what works is giving up or drastically reducing _processed _sugar & carbs; not all carbs.  Carbs are what we run on.
Processed carbs are pasta, bread, chips, (anything made with flour), and the usual foods that have processed sugar - ice cream, cookies, pie, cake, etc. - Everything we like to eat.  Raw fresh fruit is not a processed carb; the sugar in them occurs naturally & the fiber slows down the conversion to glucose, so less insulin is required.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone, so the less we require, the better.  Most people with a weight problem are eating foods that require a lot of insulin (like processed carbs).
As for snacking, I snack frequently due to constant hunger, but not on processed carbs.  A big factor in weight is not _how much _you eat; it's _what _you eat.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Actually, what works is giving up or drastically reducing _processed _sugar & carbs; not all carbs.  Carbs are what we run on.


This ^
Fortunately the new smart labels on food require them to show added sugars. Natural sugars like those in fruit are processed by your body differently than added sugars. Think of a strawberry with natural sugars, then think of frozen strawberries packed in syrup. Former good, latter bad.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> This ^
> Fortunately the new smart labels on food require them to show added sugars. Natural sugars like those in fruit are processed by your body differently than added sugars. Think of a strawberry with natural sugars, then think of frozen strawberries packed in syrup. Former good, latter bad.


And that canned fruit I used to eat?  Yeah....I thought it was healthy because it's fruit.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> Actually, what works is giving up or drastically reducing _processed _sugar & carbs; not all carbs.  Carbs are what we run on.
> Processed carbs are pasta, bread, chips, (anything made with flour), and the usual foods that have processed sugar - ice cream, cookies, pie, cake, etc. - Everything we like to eat.  Raw fresh fruit is not a processed carb; the sugar in them occurs naturally & the fiber slows down the conversion to glucose, so less insulin is required.  Insulin is a fat-storage hormone, so the less we require, the better.  Most people with a weight problem are eating foods that require a lot of insulin (like processed carbs).
> As for snacking, I snack frequently due to constant hunger, but not on processed carbs.  A big factor in weight is not _how much _you eat; it's _what _you eat.


Do you eat nuts, beans and legumes?


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Do you eat nuts, beans and legumes?


Yes, lots of all three.  After previously being told by doctors to avoid nuts because they're "high in fat," I snack on them often - and unlimited.
I've never gained an ounce from nuts.  Most doctors know nothing about nutrition.  The fat in nuts does not cause weight gain.  All fat is not the same, just like all sugar is not the same.
Beans are the highest in fiber of any food - 7 gms/1/2 cup.  Fiber is a very important factor in weight loss and cholesterol levels.  That's why processed food is so unhealthy; most of the fiber is removed.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

I do, too.  With nuts, I salted and unsalted versions, then combine them 50/50.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 9, 2020)

I eat a lot of nuts, almost a freebie. But watch the beans, with the exception of green beans they're very high in carbs.


----------



## StarSong (Sep 9, 2020)

Since I eat a whole food plant based diet, I'd be half-starved without carbs. I try to avoid oils and the type of simple carbs @win231 mentioned in post #32 above, but brown rice, beans and legumes are staples in my diet. Plenty of fruits, veggies and tofu, too.    
I don't eat a lot of grains. 

I usually enjoy a little bit of chocolate every day. Sometimes a bit of Trader Joe's vegan ice cream, too. 

A gal's gotta live, right?


----------



## -Oy- (Sep 9, 2020)

Very well done!

I lost three stone in three weeks back in April thanks to Covid-19. A very effective diet but I wouldn't recommend it haha! I've put a stone back on and I feel about right!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 9, 2020)

I'm very happy for you. I wish you a long and healthy life.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

I'mnotdeadyet said:


> I eat a lot of nuts, almost a freebie. But watch the beans, with the exception of green beans they're very high in carbs.


If you check the label on a can of beans (not baked beans that have added sugar, molasses, etc), you'll find around 15-18 gms carbs per serving, along with 7 gms soluble fiber.  Fiber is a non-digestible carb, so your net carbs is only 8 gms.  When reading labels, subtract the fiber from the total carbs.
Also, check the protein.  Beans are high in protein without the saturated fat or cholesterol found in meat.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 9, 2020)

That's tremendous!  You saved your life and dodged the bullet on a whole bunch of quality-of-life conditions.


----------



## I'mnotdeadyet (Sep 9, 2020)

win231 said:


> If you check the label on a can of beans (not baked beans that have added sugar, molasses, etc), you'll find around 15-18 gms carbs per serving, along with 7 gms soluble fiber.  Fiber is a non-digestible carb, so your net carbs is only 8 gms.  When reading labels, subtract the fiber from the total carbs.
> Also, check the protein.  Beans are high in protein without the saturated fat or cholesterol found in meat.


Not all fiber is non-digestible. Per my dietician I can subtract one-half of the fiber provided it exceeds 5 grams. Looking at cans of plain beans, like pinto or black, the net is 17 + grams per serving, which is 1/2 cup. 1/2 cup of plain beans isn't worth wasting 17 grams of carbs.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You _*are *_doing well!


Don't give up.  I wanted to because I couldn't eat what I wanted.  I ate the healthy stuff, had Coke Zero, lots of fruits and vegies.  Then I began cheating.  I started eating sugars and carbs, but within my allowed points.  No go.  The losing weight stopped.  No gaining, just stopped losing.  I went back to eating the healthy stuff and started losing again.  And the doctors are happier too.  Sometimes, like on a weekend, I will eat pretty much what I want.  Then back on the diet.  5 months.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Sep 9, 2020)

Pinky said:


> You _*are *_doing well!


Oh, and I lost 20 pounds, not 230 pounds.  Over a period of 5 months.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 9, 2020)

fancicoffee13 said:


> Oh, and I lost 20 pounds, not 230 pounds.  Over a period of 5 months.


That's still good. Slow and easy wins the race.


----------



## Knight (Sep 9, 2020)

So many post that weight keeps them from enjoying life. The post by riverrat shows no matter how weight loss is achieved the effort is well worth the effort.  Congrats riverrat for your effort & posting for others to learn from what you experienced.


----------



## win231 (Sep 9, 2020)

Knight said:


> So many post that weight keeps them from enjoying life. The post by riverrat shows no matter how weight loss is achieved the effort is well worth the effort.  Congrats riverrat for your effort & posting for others to learn from what you experienced.


So true.  Nothing destroys self esteem like being overweight.
I've met some people who say, "I'm 100 lbs. overweight but I'm happy & proud of myself."  They're lying - mainly to themselves.
And nothing steals energy like extra weight, either.


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 26, 2020)

After that much of a loss why not take up parachuting using your old jeans as a chute? Congratulations you must be feeling great about your self.


----------



## AmberTea (Sep 26, 2020)

Applause to YOU! good job


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Oct 12, 2020)

riverrat said:


> Tried dieting for years before having RNY surgery Jan. 2019
> I was insulin independent, high blood pressure and stage 4 kidney failure.
> Now I've got a clean bill of health and take 0 meds!View attachment 86352


WOW!  During this COVID era, I lost 23 pounds.  Nothing compared to you!  I went on Weight Watchers and lost the first 15 rather easily, then it tapered way off.  I have to know how did you do it?!


riverrat said:


> Tried dieting for years before having RNY surgery Jan. 2019
> I was insulin independent, high blood pressure and stage 4 kidney failure.
> Now I've got a clean bill of health and take 0 meds!View attachment 86352


How did you do it?!  I lost 25 during the COVID era, then gained 5 back.  Weight Watchers.  I walked 10,000 steps every day for 6 months, I am in my later 60's and am in really good health.


----------

